# What did you find?



## iggyca

How would I translate the following:

What did you find? (Anong bang hanap mo?)
What were you looking for? (Anong nahanap mo?)

Thank you.


----------



## niernier

What did you find? -> Ano bang nahanap mo? or Ano bang nakita mo? But the latter would be translated as "What did you see?"

What were you looking for? -> Ano bang hinahanap mo?


----------



## iggyca

niernier said:


> What were you looking for? -> Ano bang hinahanap mo?



Is it the same as "What are you looking for?". Would you just assume what it means depending on the situation?


----------



## Wacky...

iggyca said:


> Is it the same as "What are you looking for?". Would you just assume what it means depending on the situation?



Precisely.

If it were just "ano ba'ng hinahanap mo?" it generally means "what are you looking for?" but it would be helpful if the time were specified.

Personally, I modify the sentence if I wanted to make it sound like a past progressive tense. I'd say "Ano ba 'yung hinahanap mo?"
Changing the "ang" to "iyong" ('yung) would make it (the object) sound more distant (in time).

If in case you wanted to be on the safe side, you should include the time. "Ano ba'ng hinahanap mo kahapon/noon/nu'ng time na 'yon?"


----------



## iggyca

thank you for your replies it was very helpful.


----------



## mataripis

iggyca said:


> How would I translate the following:
> 
> What did you find? (Anong bang hanap mo?)
> What were you looking for? (Anong nahanap mo?)
> 
> Thank you.


1.) ano ang nakita mo?   What did you find?    2.) Ano ang hinahanap mo? What are you looking for?


----------



## mr. mister

What did you find? is ''Ano ba ang nahanap mo".
What were you looking for? is ''Ano ba ang hinahanap mo".


----------

